# Cup Sizes of Women ... No Men.



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

What are the breast cup sizes of women here?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Ladies, here's an image to help you answer this question.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

:haha 
A man can dream.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Cup size doesn't just go in A,B,C,D,E etc you can also have double AA, DD etc


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Grand said:


> I don't think it is very nice of you to discriminate against men with this poll.


I understand your concerns. It is not my intention to discriminate against anybody of any gender, race or religion.

I do understand there are guys out there who have boobs and may feel the need to let the world know of their cup size, However, the poll is strictly for female only in order to uphold the integrity of the data and to provide for useful educational and informative purposes.

Also, the poll does not reveal individual information. Your privacy is protected. Do vote (if you're a woman).


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Does it matter?

As long as it holds coffee.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

:lol I knew it wouldn't be long before a thread like this appeared opcorn


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> I understand your concerns. It is not my intention to discriminate against anybody of any gender, race or religion.
> 
> I do understand there are guys out there who have boobs and may feel the need to let the world know of their cup size, *However, the poll is strictly for female only in order to uphold the integrity of the data and to provide for useful educational and informative purposes.*


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

"Educational"!? It's not gonna teach anyone **** all :lol
There's already 2 people voted ">O" :haha


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Amphoteric said:


> Ladies, here's an image to help you answer this question.


Is there really a size called trenta?


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> "Educational"!? It's not gonna teach anyone **** all :lol
> There's already 2 people voted ">O" :haha


"_The irrefutable conclusion of this eminent study is that the female population of SAS mostly consists of large-chested women, which draws a clear parallel to social anxiety as such large breasts can make their owner feel uncomfortable and uneasy in social company, and may also be a contributing factor to generalized depression, bipolar disorder and body dysmorphic disorder, though further research is clearly called for. Our results were anticipated and treatment plans are currently being designed to alleviate this very real concern._"


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Nono441 said:


> "_The irrefutable conclusion of this eminent study is that the female population of SAS mostly consists of large-chested women, which draws a clear parallel to social anxiety as such large breasts can make their owner feel uncomfortable and uneasy in social company, and may also be a contributing factor to generalized depression, bipolar disorder and body dysmorphic disorder, though further research is clearly called for. Our results were anticipated and treatment plans are currently being designed to alleviate this very real concern._"


 WUT? :um I hope you're joking :b


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> WUT? :um I hope you're joking :b


Sounds legit from a distance, doesn't it?


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> Cup size doesn't just go in A,B,C,D,E etc you can also have double AA, DD etc


 yeah, also AAA.



Sacrieur said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> As long as it holds coffee.


Hehe


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> What are the breast cup sizes of women here?


Why are you asking, I wonder?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Reinah said:


> yeah, also AAA.


Cup sizes not battery capacity.. :teeth 
Ohhhh bad joke is bad! :twak:lol


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Apprehensive Jellyfish (May 5, 2013)

(º.º) whats going on here?!! Boobs Where?!!? Lol Jk. In all seriousness this thread is new and exciting.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Grand said:


> I don't think it is very nice of you to discriminate against men with this poll.


Wouldn't I just be a AA cup or something? I should measure, lol.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

O Cup: 3 votes.
> O Cup: 7 votes.

I think there are some men voting in this poll :lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> O Cup: 3 votes.
> > O Cup: 7 votes.
> 
> I think there are some men voting in this poll :lol


 Exactly the point I was trying to make :haha


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

European cups are the best.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Amethyst Forest said:


>


Can't effectively put coffee in the pink one.

I know, I've tried.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Reinah said:


> yeah, also AAA.


Haha yeah forgot about the triples


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm here for the tits.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm here for the tits.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

purplebutterfly said:


> Cup size doesn't just go in A,B,C,D,E etc you can also have double AA, DD etc


this. Mine is missing. I guess the world will forever be bereft of that important knowledge. I hope you all can carry on with your lives.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> Cup size doesn't just go in A,B,C,D,E etc you can also have double AA, DD etc


I thought DD and E were the same size? :con


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> this. Mine is missing. I guess the world will forever be bereft of that important knowledge. I hope you all can carry on with your lives.


Lol yes mine wasn't included either that's what made me say. The poll options are very disappointing, It's sad to know that there is such a lack of knowledge about bra sizes in this world.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> Lol yes mine wasn't included either that's what made me say. The poll options are very disappointing, It's sad to know that there is such a lack of knowledge about bra sizes in this world.


There is only one boob size: attractive.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

arnie said:


> I thought DD and E were the same size? :con


DD has more ummph than E, they are slightly more perky :b


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> There is only one boob size: attractive.


Lol true boobs are great aren't they :b


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I voted for cup O, I couldn't help myself. I have no idea if that's big or small and my Google search failed me too.

Also, this is for science right?!


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Im an A cup.

I need to drink less cola....


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm a 34D. For the longest time I thought I was only a B, but then I went in for a fitting and the bras fit so much better now. It's really no wonder why my old bras were so uncomfortable. 

I still find it weird considering my chest doesn't look like a 'conventional' D chest. You know, the silicone prefabricated image of a girl with giant woofers spilling out of their bikini tops. In fact, they look rather small to me. But then I must take into account my height and weight and the weight distribution so I know the size may look on me will look different on someone else.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Perkins said:


> I still find it weird considering my chest doesn't look like a 'conventional' D chest. *You know, the silicone prefabricated image of a girl with giant woofers spilling out of their bikini tops.* In fact, they look rather small to me. But then I must take into account my height and weight and the weight distribution so I know the size may look on me will look different on someone else.


 It sounds to me like you're saying anything above a D is surgically enhanced.. :sus
But maybe I'm reading it wrong.. :stu


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

You're reading it wrong. What I was trying to say that there's this image of a girl in the media (like porn, for instance) with a D chest that looks very, very top heavy. And that _that's _the kind of image people have in their heads when people think of D chest, or at least tend to have. I said silicone image because it's likely that the girls in porn have breasts that are surgically enhanced. I didn't mean to say everyone involved with a D chest or higher is surgically enhanced, though looking back I can see why you may think that.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Perkins said:


> You're reading it wrong. What I was trying to say that there's this image of a girl in the media (like porn, for instance) with a D chest that looks very, very top heavy. And that _that's _the kind of image people have in their heads when people think of D chest, or at least tend to have. I said silicone image because *it's likely that the girls in porn have breasts that are surgically enhanced*. I didn't mean to say everyone above that is surgically enhanced.


 Don't be so sure.. :b
I find implants quite gross..


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Perkins said:


> I'm a 34D. For the longest time I thought I was only a B, but then I went in for a fitting and the bras fit so much better now. It's really no wonder why my old bras were so uncomfortable.
> 
> I still find it weird considering my chest doesn't look like a 'conventional' D chest. You know, the silicone prefabricated image of a girl with giant woofers spilling out of their bikini tops. In fact, they look rather small to me. But then I must take into account my height and weight and the weight distribution so I know the size may look on me will look different on someone else.


Pics to let us decide for you.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

As far as porn goes, it's likely. 

But again, I can see why you may think that given how I worded it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Perkins said:


> *As far as porn goes, it's likely.*
> 
> But again, I can see why you may think that given how I worded it.


 It happens.. It's about 50/50 really in terms of natural versus fake..


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


> Pics to let us decide for you.


----------



## thatonefool (Apr 20, 2013)

Perkins said:


> I'm a 34D. For the longest time I thought I was only a B, but then I went in for a fitting and the bras fit so much better now. It's really no wonder why my old bras were so uncomfortable.
> 
> I still find it weird considering my chest doesn't look like a 'conventional' D chest. You know, the silicone prefabricated image of a girl with giant woofers spilling out of their bikini tops. In fact, they look rather small to me. But then I must take into account my height and weight and the weight distribution so I know the size may look on me will look different on someone else.


Milk.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Perkins said:


>


C'mon. Let the professionals here help you.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on my weight. When I'm heavier it's a C. When I'm not so heavy, it's a B.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Whaddya mean "no men"? 

On behalf of cross-dressers everywhere I wish to lodge a formal protest at the blatant discrimination shown in this thread.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Perkins said:


> I still find it weird considering my chest doesn't look like a 'conventional' D chest. You know, the silicone prefabricated image of a girl with giant woofers spilling out of their bikini tops. In fact, they look rather small to me. But then I must take into account my height and weight and the weight distribution so I know the size may look on me will look different on someone else.


Push-up bras and bikinis can make them look like that. I wear either a D or DD depending on the brand and I really don't think they're that big. But I have a corset and when I wear it they look pretty big, I don't wear it very often for that reason. So I think it depends on what you wear. A lot of those pictures are photoshopped too to make them look bigger than they really are.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

AlchemyFire said:


> Push-up bras and bikinis can make them look like that. I wear either a D or DD depending on the brand and I really don't think they're that big. But I have a corset and when I wear it they look pretty big, I don't wear it very often for that reason. So I think it depends on what you wear. A lot of those pictures are photoshopped too to make them look bigger than they really are.


How much of a difference is D from DD?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

You're missing the oh-so-important DD's, pal.



Sacrieur said:


> There is only one boob size: attractive.


Hahahahaha.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> How much of a difference is D from DD?


Apparently a one inch overbust measurement, so not too much I think. So for example I can wear a 38D or 36DD ... if that makes sense. I think it means I fall between the sizes. The numbers are the amount of inches you are around your bust.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

AlchemyFire said:


> Apparently a one inch overbust measurement, so not too much I think. So for example I can wear a 38D or 36DD ... if that makes sense. I think it means I fall between the sizes. The numbers are the amount of inches you are around your bust.


This is way too complex for my simple mind. I may need pics and diagrams to fully comprehend this intricacy.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*Bra fact:* Once you get past the C-cups...D,G,H,I,G etc cups can have double or triple letters.Triple letters exist for D-cups at least. In my case, I'm a 32DDD or a 32G. I also have to pay $60+ for a bra if there are no sales around. No luxurious Victoria's Secret bras for me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

ratherunique11 said:


> *Bra fact:* Once you get past the C-cups...D,G,H,I,G etc cups can have double or triple letters.Triple letters exist for D-cups at least. In my case, *I'm a 32DDD or a 32G*. I also have to pay $60+ for a bra if there are no sales around. No luxurious Victoria's Secret bras for me.


 You really should keep that sort of thing quiet y'know :lol


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not female but I have man boobs, would my answer count?
Why do you want to know women's breast sizes anyway?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Perkins said:


> I'm a 34D. For the longest time I thought I was only a B, but then I went in for a fitting and the bras fit so much better now. It's really no wonder why my old bras were so uncomfortable.
> 
> I still find it weird considering my chest doesn't look like a 'conventional' D chest. You know, the silicone prefabricated image of a girl with giant woofers spilling out of their bikini tops. In fact, they look rather small to me. But then I must take into account my height and weight and the weight distribution so I know the size may look on me will look different on someone else.


This. I'm a 34D too. I think when guys think of D cups they think "GIANT PORNO TITS", which isn't the case. Though I've never thought mine were small...I actually wanted to get a reduction for the longest time because they made me uncomfortable.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> I actually wanted to get a reduction for the longest time because they made me uncomfortable.


Oh I wouldn't do that if I were you.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Oh I wouldn't do that if I were you.


Oh I'm not going too haha 

That was just when I was a teenager and I went from this tiny little flat chested pencil to having these huge boobs I didn't know what to do with. Luckily it's all evened itself out.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> Oh I'm not going too haha
> 
> That was just when I was a teenager and I went from this tiny little flat chested pencil to having these huge boobs I didn't know what to do with. Luckily it's all evened itself out.


That is good to hear :clap


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I wear a 36F or 34G.

inb4 guys complain about big boobs.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

O


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

DD


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I was originally going to say that the results make sense because a B cup is usually the average when you don't take plastic surgery into account. But I don't know how much the "> O" results throw that off...


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

arnie said:


> I thought DD and E were the same size? :con


They are. And DDD = F.

I'm DD/E


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

tiny baby Bs, lol.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> They are. And DDD = F.
> 
> I'm DD/E


Thank you for educating me...I guess I'm an F then.
I thought a DDD = E for like two years now ><


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

Usually a C but I'm pretty sure I look like a B. I always hear girls say they are a C Cup and they look huge and I'm like wtf. If someone I knew asked I'd probably just say B so I wouldn't be accused of lying.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My nuts are about AA 1/2 size, ya it's a pain in the scrotum. :lol


----------



## tfsdeth (Jul 20, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> Ladies, here's an image to help you answer this question.


Hahahaah amazing ;p
Im a E cup, but im the only one who seems them, maybe that will change soon...but i doubt it after being single for almost 7 years now. sigh

xo


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm 34 B now, I used to be 36 C. I kind of always worry they have gotten too small now. Ever since I lost weight, I kind of compare. This one woman I work with is the same size as me for height and weight, but she has bigger boobs. I never used to care that much compared to other women until I lost cup sizes.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Thank you for educating me...I guess I'm an F then.
> I thought a DDD = E for like two years now ><


C'mon ladies, get your cup sizes right :boogie


----------



## Starryeyedd (May 28, 2013)

I'm just an A cup. :blank My boyfriend is fine with it, but I wish they were a little bigger


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine is probably misleading. I wear 30C and it should probably be 28D, at least in some bras, since a lot of 30Cs only fit well on the tightest hook, but there are few enough 30 bands and even fewer 28 bands. If some guy who didn't know about cup sizes changing with the band size tried to guess my cup size, I think he'd say A, which is the a 34 band equivalent.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

carambola said:


> Mine is probably misleading. I wear 30C and it should probably be 28D, at least in some bras, since a lot of 30Cs only fit well on the tightest hook, but there are few enough 30 bands and even fewer 28 bands. If some guy who didn't know about cup sizes changing with the band size tried to guess my cup size, I think he'd say A, which is the a 34 band equivalent.


Now I'm confused.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

34A


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

where the pics at?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

lost91 said:


> where the pics at?




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I wear a 36F or 34G.
> 
> inb4 guys complain about big boobs.





lost91 said:


> where the pics at?


.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

markwalters2 said:


> Now I'm confused.


Cup size is based on how much the measurement around the bust differs from the measurement beneath it. Smaller frames can have less voluminous breasts with just as much difference in measurements as larger frames with more voluminous breasts. 30D, 32C, 34B, and 36A are similar in volume, and 30D is smaller than 38A, 36B, 34C, or 32D. Cup size does not tell you the overall size of the boobs.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

carambola said:


> Cup size does not tell you the overall size of the boobs.


What then tells us the overall size of boobs I'm interested to know.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

markwalters2 said:


> What then tells us the overall size of boobs I'm interested to know.


Cup and band size together.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

lost91 said:


> where the pics at?


I have A cup. Here's mine. 
I should have gotten the matching set together but it's an old pic.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


> What then tells us the overall size of boobs I'm interested to know.


The number is the measure of the chest right under the boobs, and the cup size is how big the breasts are.

A skinny girl isn't going to wear a bra with a band size of 40...unless her body is disproportionate lol.

Example:
38DD - Notice that since her band size is 38, her she is a bit heavier/wider









Also, have any ladies tried using bra size calculators online to confirm that you're wearing the right size?


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Cs are the perfect number...

...I'm not a guy btw


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

extremly said:


> Cs are the perfect number...
> 
> ...I'm not a guy btw


I thought C was a letter...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I used to wear a C cup then discovered I'd been wearing the wrong size all these years. Should be a D...it's an easy mistake to make.

Speaking of bras, God they're terribly uncomfortable in the evening...doesn't matter how expensive ! 

Also, is the AHHHHHHH bra as good as the informercials say?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted for O cup.
...bunch of perverts ¬_¬


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

From observation, <A is much more common than any of the last five options. Poll was written by a man.

On a side note... sizes above E should be renamed "whatever will hold them" for practical reasons because you can't measure a volume with a tape measure - especially if they sag (which that size will).


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Usually a large. Tim Horton's "upgraded" their cup sizes and I used to get an extra-large but now they are _huge_ so a large is the perfect amount of coffee.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

can i cup a feel


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wear a 36D. This whole time I was thinking I wear a 36C.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spoken like a moderator......keep it clean, guys! ....and you HANDS TO YOURSELVES!

Do they really go all the way through the alphabet? That's why they must wrap around or something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mezzoforte said:


> I thought C was a letter...


It has the right shape, though.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> I used to wear a C cup then discovered I'd been wearing the wrong size all these years. Should be a D...it's an easy mistake to make.
> 
> Speaking of bras, God they're terribly uncomfortable in the evening...doesn't matter how expensive !
> 
> Also, is the AHHHHHHH bra as good as the informercials say?


When I began wearing actual bras (as opposed to sports bra/training) I wore a 32A. I cried when I had to wear it because it was so uncomfortable... no wonder; I was wearing the wrong size! (I'm a 36B) I still wonder if I'm part of that 70-something% of women who are wearing the wrong size...

Nowadays, though, I cannot go to bed without wearing a bra. I feel more comfortable with one on.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> The number is the measure of the chest right under the boobs, and the cup size is how big the breasts are.
> 
> A skinny girl isn't going to wear a bra with a band size of 40...unless her body is disproportionate lol.
> 
> ...


This is what I thought I already knew..



carambola said:


>


THIS confuses the **** outta me!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Depends on my weight. When I'm heavier it's a C. When I'm not so heavy, it's a B.


Me too.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I wear a 36D. This whole time I was thinking I wear a 36C.


See, this thread was started to help individuals who are confused or confounded by one of the often misunderstood topic of the female anatomy.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

hazelblue said:


> From observation, <A is much more common than any of the last five options. Poll was written by a man.


That's true. But he is a good man.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i've never gotten measured before, where do you go to get it done? i don't want to have to spend a lot on a bra. =/
tbh i've reverted back to "training bras", or the kind without cups. i think they're called "bralettes". they are just SO much more comfortable for me.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

nothing to fear said:


> i've never gotten measured before, where do you go to get it done? i don't want to have to spend a lot on a bra. =/
> tbh i've reverted back to "training bras", or the kind without cups. i think they're called "bralettes". they are just SO much more comfortable for me.


Maybe you should just go to a store to get them measured.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh no, looks like this thread has been revived. :lol


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I picked 'E' because the last bra I bought was a DDD so... that's basically a 'E' cup to me.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm, surely below an A cup (from what images of that i see on google anyway). I am not 100% flatchested, but i guess (?) something closer to flatchested than anything else.

Hm, found this image:










I have a smaller breast size than the smaller one in the image (left one). I guess that is cool


----------



## adifferentgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

carambola said:


> Cup size is based on how much the measurement around the bust differs from the measurement beneath it. Smaller frames can have less voluminous breasts with just as much difference in measurements as larger frames with more voluminous breasts. 30D, 32C, 34B, and 36A are similar in volume, and 30D is smaller than 38A, 36B, 34C, or 32D. Cup size does not tell you the overall size of the boobs.


Oh wow, that explains everything....

I'm a 30F, but I don't have big boobs really. Women are always really surprised that I'm an F. I knew the cup size changed according to the back size but I thought it was just because the cups were wider :-/

This makes a lot more sense!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Oh no, looks like this thread has been revived. :lol


Figured it's about time :clap


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

carambola said:


>


:um For some reason this seems odd to me, I had no idea the literal cup size shrinks with band size. No wonder these things can feel so uncomfortable. Maybe I've been doing it wrong all these years.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah go get measured up, size of your back & boobs, That picture isn't very accurate either. I don't think the cup size shrinks.  I have a small back?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My favorite cup has a little alien playing a flute. Hes so cute. Got him at Roswell :yes


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, when I hit puberty at 5'4" I went from being "mosquito bites" to having a 36C cup. Now that I'm about 5'9" I have a 36E (or maybe F - whenever I gain weight it goes right to my boobs, and I've noticed my band is too loose and my cups are too tight AGAIN) cup, which I can't say I am happy about. I wouldn't mind going down to a C or D cup again. Preferably a C. Much more managable, and easier to shop for cute bras, at least unless I want to order overseas. Which I may have to soon, as most stores do not carry over DD, and finding a E cup that has a band under 40 is almost impossible.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

f


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Standard size. Great for drinking milk.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

karenw said:


> Yeah go get measured up, size of your back & boobs, That picture isn't very accurate either. I don't think the cup size shrinks.  I have a small back?


well yes, it does. Your cup size is your the measurement around your torso from the fullest point in your breasts minus the measurement of your band size (which is the measurement around your torso below your breasts) So if your band was 36 and your breasts were 40 your size would be 36D. But you could also have a 30 band and 34 inches at your fullest breast point and be a 30D. The cups would have to be smaller on that bra because it is not holding the same amount of breast tissue as on the 36D.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

XnatashaX said:


> :um For some reason this seems odd to me, I had no idea the literally cup size shrinks with band size. No wonder these things can feel so uncomfortable. Maybe I've been doing it wrong all these years.


Business idea. They should still the straps separate from the cups..


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I didn't realise discussing bra sizes were so in-depth tbh, it's certainly not rocket, it would be far easier if everyone just put their bra size down lmao.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Seeing such confusion on this subject, I decided to take the initiative and watch some videos in order to get a better visual analysis. Here they are, in no particular favorite order:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I wear a 36F or 34G.
> 
> inb4 guys complain about big boobs.


But their witches they even shape shift!!










You never said anything about complaining about magical boobs. :haha


----------

